# more info on kuk sool



## DRAGON (Sep 5, 2006)

HI
I Have just started kuk sool and would like to find at all i can about the art as i am so hook on it so if anybody as done kuk sool and know about it please let me know many thanks


----------



## Dbn paul 35 (Nov 6, 2006)

ann youngasseo,i am a 6 stripe dbn ( tho my profile says different still trting to work it out) , if i can answer any of your questions i will endeavor to do my best.


----------

